# Lcoal suppliers of Motley Brew



## BWS (18/3/16)

Hi all

As per title. Anyone stock it locally? My local shop keeps it but not always in stock


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Hi @BWS

Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply if they choose to
Hopefully you will get a better response

In the general threads (where it was posted before) vendors cannot promote their items so you would have just been relying on comments from other members. Hopefully it will be better for you in this subforum.


----------



## Roxy (18/3/16)

try Atomixvapes - saw it on their website yesterday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BWS (18/3/16)

Much obliged Roxy


----------



## Frostbite (18/3/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/motley-brew


----------

